# Stupid Stupid Dumbass Girl



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-ca ... e-16357423

Lost for words.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A long holiday in the care of the HMPS is the least she should get, how many genuine calls did she delay. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Why would anyone even think to do that even once let alone over 700 times? :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

wonder how many genuine calls were delayed because of this head case. :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ScoobyTT said:


> Why would anyone even think to do that even once let alone over 700 times? :?


She says she dose'nt know that is even worse than having a reason :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Moate has a history of similar offences. Her defence solicitor told the court her client did not know why she had done it.

errr moate.......she isnt related to the nutter that went round shooting folks is she? either way a fucking looney lol


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Perhaps the use of a phone could be removed from her mind, or lock her up, other peoples lives are at risk.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I imagine in a sleepy little force like Cambridgeshire that number of calls made a huge impact on their workload.

Just another example of a member of a small but significant section of our society whose chaotic lifestyles impact on us all, even if it is just in our pockets as taxpayers. Did you see the Government's announcement a few weeks ago about tackling the 120,000 problem families in our country? How each one of them on average costs us a whopping £75k a year? Well, this is the sort of thing that soaks up that almost unbelievable sum of money.

Through my work I see how a small proportion of our population use up such a massive amount of our resources. We hear much complaint about how the divide between the rich and poor is widening; how the richest 10% of the population holds 70% of the wealth. Well, something much the same happens at the other end of society. There are a bunch of people who make no financial contribution whatsoever but who are a constant drain on the public purse - a small percentage using by far the greatest proportion of public expenditure. Now most people may argue that we all have a duty to look after the less fortunate in our society - it's only civilised to do so - but daily I see how these people literally fritter our money away.

It's ridiculous behaviour likes this, making nuisance calls to the police or endlessly calling us out to one pathetic little petty dispute after another. It's attending A&E departments on an almost daily basis with bugger all wrong with them and using an ambulance to get there and demanding a publicly funded taxi to get them home. All of this on top of the benefits we give them to put a roof over their heads and keep them supplied with ****, booze and a full Sky TV subscription.

It maddens me! Recently the BBC had a short series about how the government spends our taxes. Attached to it they put a calculator on their website into which you could put some basic details about your household income and circumstances. They then produced for you a rough calculation of how much taxes you'd be paying compared with the value of the public services you'd be receiving. Now we aren't rich - my wife and I work in the public sector, she a nursing sister in a children's A&E department and myself a police officer at the rank of constable, yet this calculator showed that while we benefit from just £6800 worth of public services (most of that our share of the defence budget) we pay almost £30k in tax. Our net contribution to society was some £22k! That's 30% of what we earn paying to support someone else - and no doubt mostly going to wasters like this woman.

I'm not a suporter of this Government and am firmly a socialist in my political outlook but I don't think this country can afford to continue to pour money into a black hole in this way. It's long since time that we took a firmer stand and instead of making hundreds of thousands of public sector workers redundant we really ought to be looking at how we spend our budgets, on whom and for what reasons and instead of continually indulging these leeches we need to be telling them quite clearly to fuck off.

And in cases like this woman do we put them into prison? Well the irony there is that even that costs the taxpayer a bloody fortune!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mark, you always put it into typo so well and that in itself opens up bigger issues........if you were running for PM bud i would vote for you for certain.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

superb and bang on the money m8. brillantly said.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Unbelievable.... Well, it is so entirely believable these days....
The spawn of a fucked up generation....

My ex father in-law once started a row at the dinner table when he said "what this country needs is another second world war..."
Well i can tell you it didnt go down well but several years later, i kind of see his point...
There are way too many wastrels and scummy arogant c**ts in our society these days, no respect for life, no ambition, no fear of consequence and no value for a pound earned by honest means.....
Shite breeds more shite sadly, and the process multiplies... 
What my ex father in law meant (in his own special way) was that during times of war, where humans pull together and respect every liberty they have, and value their societies and communities...

My head hurts now.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

wise man your grandad :idea:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The very least they should do is ban her from owning a mobile. What a klux...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's stupid and unenforcable, but would appeal to Daily Fail readers whilst assuming that she'd somehow never be able to use a landland or phonebox.

So sterilisation it is then. It's the only way to reduce the drain on the public purse from this hard core of people who consume more than they contribute. :evil:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> That's stupid and unenforcable, but would appeal to Daily Fail readers whilst assuming that she'd somehow never be able to use a landland or phonebox.
> 
> So sterilisation it is then. It's the only way to reduce the drain on the public purse from this hard core of people who consume more than they contribute. :evil:


Yes I think a breeding restriction could be the solution, however I suspect there may be a slight human rights issue, perhaps not.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> That's stupid and unenforcable, but would appeal to Daily Fail readers whilst assuming that she'd somehow never be able to use a landland or phonebox.
> 
> So sterilisation it is then. It's the only way to reduce the drain on the public purse from this hard core of people who consume more than they contribute. :evil:


There is a fairly simple solution...

They should change the emergency services number, then send out a flyer bearing the new number to every single human in the UK..... but heres the twist..... leave her off the mailing list. How easy is that?

I mean, its not like they havent got her home address is it...

Nobody listens to my suggestions..... :roll:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

just cut the bitches fingers off!...id like to see her try to make a call then.... [smiley=behead.gif] :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

What a disgrace!! 
Hope she goes down for a decent amount of time!!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bet her dad has a mk2 sorry, perhaps she might fall down the stairs me lawd. :x


----------

